# Wine from Ocean Spray juice?



## Floomagoo (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of making wine from Ocean Spray triple berry juice (cranberry, blueberry, blackberry). 

How should I do this? Just add sugar and yeast to the juice? Or should I mix the juice in with water first?

Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 6, 2017)

I cannot imagine that adding water will help anything. I have no direct experience in this, but I think adding sugar and yeast only is the right course of action. Also, check to see if there are any preservatives (Sorbate or k-meta) in the juice.


----------



## salcoco (May 6, 2017)

check the specific gravity before you start might not be enough sugar to get a good wine. also add yeast nutrient and check acid levels. adjust accordingly.


----------



## Brian55 (May 6, 2017)

Floomagoo said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of making wine from Ocean Spray triple berry juice (cranberry, blueberry, blackberry).
> 
> How should I do this? Just add sugar and yeast to the juice? Or should I mix the juice in with water first?
> 
> Any tips are appreciated!



I made hooch from Ocean Spray juice several years back, just to see if and how it would work. I don't have notes on it, but I recall adding a decent amount of simple syrup to just under three gallons of juice. I used EC1118 that was leftover from a wine kit. It wasn't half bad as a summer spritzer.


----------



## Floomagoo (May 7, 2017)

Brian55 said:


> I made hooch from Ocean Spray juice several years back, just to see if and how it would work. I don't have notes on it, but I recall adding a decent amount of simple syrup to just under three gallons of juice. I used EC1118 that was leftover from a wine kit. It wasn't half bad as a summer spritzer.



So the flavor was good?


----------



## Brian55 (May 7, 2017)

Floomagoo said:


> So the flavor was good?



It was halfway decent. We used most of it to make sangria type beverages.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (May 8, 2017)

Several years back I made Ocean Spray Cranberry wine, one gallon batch. Adjusted the S.G. to 1.095 and used Montrachet yeast. After referring to my notes, I used 3 liters of O.S. 100% juice. I would recommend using cranberry juice for top-up fluid where needed. Notes say TA = 7gm/l. This was a decent wine and got better the longer I let it age.

Mike


----------



## DanielW (May 8, 2017)

Keep us posted. I'm new and still learning.


----------



## Scooter68 (May 10, 2017)

Those Juices are one of my favorites, for drinking as cold beverage - Unfermented. The problem is that they are not that concentrated AND they contain a lot of filler juice like Apple juice. Not all bad but as mentioned probably better to use for a wine cooler ferment not a real wine as such. Just another opinion.


----------

